# Advanced Automatic Crash Notification-EMS/Fire/PD



## MMiz (Oct 10, 2004)

*GM Advanced Automatic Crash Notification Available on a Full Range of 2005 Models *

GM Advanced Automatic Crash Notification Available on a Full Range of 2005 Models 

GM and OnStar expand the reach of life-saving technology
DETROIT (September 16, 2004) – Responding to vehicle crashes quickly and efficiently can mean the difference between life and death. General Motors’ Advanced Automatic Crash Notification (AACN) system is available on a dozen new 2005 GM models equipped with OnStar’s in-vehicle safety and communications system. AACN, an industry first, makes emergency information available to 911 centers so that they can send the appropriate life-saving personnel and equipment to crash scenes faster. 

Using a collection of sensors, AACN automatically calls an OnStar advisor if the vehicle is involved in a qualified frontal, rear or side-impact crash, regardless of air bag deployment. AACN provides crash severity information to OnStar advisors, who relay it to 911 dispatchers. AACN systems can determine the severity of crash, direction of impact, air bags deployed, multiple impacts and rollover (if equipped with appropriate sensors).

[Read More!]


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 10, 2004)

This little feature is interesting, but can be annoying.  I have a friend who has an older version of this on his Chevy Blazer.  He said that there has been a few times where he's had to make a quick dash to the left or right to get out of the way of one of our lovely 'experienced' drivers and OnStar picked up on his irregular movements and called him making sure that he was okay.    :blink:


----------



## Ray1129 (Oct 22, 2004)

Annoying as it may be, I'm sure that one time he needs it, he'll thank whomever that he has it.


----------

